# Accessories4less Will Now Also Offer Denon



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I just wanted to point out that approximately some time next week, AC4L will be an Authorized Denon Dealer. As per usual, it looks like they will be focusing on B-Stock or Refurbished AVR's and BDP's. However, what really makes this great news is that unlike Ecost, who only offer a 90 Day Warranty, AC4L will offer a 1 Year Warranty on B-Stock AVR's. 

Dakmart also offers a 1 Year Warranty, but they are more of a jack of all trades sort of store whereas AC4L is all about HT. Also, Mark, Larry, and everyone else there could not be nicer. They also offer a 30 Day Return Policy with no hassles as well.

From looking at the preliminary prices, they are quite good. I will point out that someone with a long standing relationship with a Denon Dealer might be able to come close to some of their prices. However, I would definitely advocate a B-Stock with a 1 Year Warranty over a Grey Market A-Stock with Denon being stringent about Warranty Coverage.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

wow awesome news! Ive bought Marantz and Onkyo from them, now theres another reason to spend money there.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was quite honestly shocked when I saw Denon's AVR Lineup in their offerings. I think it is wonderful news and think AC4L is going to sell a large amount of Denons.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I checked the site last night and saw all the denon gear but all was unavailable. That's cool! I've been wanting a new AVR for quite some time but just have to wait 'till the finances are right. I was checking out a great Onkyo that, unfortunately, is no longer available. The new denon gear spices things up a bit. I've heard bad things about Dakmart so they were not an option for me...


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I`m normally pretty wary about denon refurbs. I wonder if A4L can put that to rest!


----------

